# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Марк Шеппард: Hawker Hurricane IIB ‘Trop’ Z5252

## Д.Срибный

На ленд-лизе статья Марка Шеппарда Hawker Hurricane IIB ‘Trop’ Z5252
(на англ.языке).



http://lend-lease.airforce.ru/englis...5252/index.htm

Надо ли переводить на русский?

----------


## An-Z

Было бы очень интересно прочитать в хорошем переводе.. 
Блиин, хороший  у них сонар.. под Мурманском много интересных мест, где стоило бы с ним поплавать..

----------


## FLOGGER

> На ленд-лизе статья Марка Шеппарда Hawker Hurricane IIB ‘Trop’ Z5252
> (на англ.языке).
> 
> 
> Надо ли переводить на русский?


Конечно! Очень интересно.

----------

